# Gopher Problem



## Hay Patch (Oct 3, 2010)

Looking for suggestion on how to rid coastal field of gophers. We have used poison milo seed in the past, but have not been able to get rid of the suckers. Thanks


----------



## Will 400m (Aug 1, 2011)

Savage 12fvs in .204 works every time right about sun up or sun down so you have the sun behind you and they cant see you but you can see them realy well.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I've seen these used a lot down here: GA-300 Gopher Getter - Elston Mfg but this is my personal favorite: Rodent Blaster Hot Shot Propane Remote Organically Safe Pest Control for damaging ground squirrels, gophers and other problem rodents.


----------



## HALLSHAY (Nov 30, 2008)

A friend of mine made it his mission to eradicate the gophers from his farm. Basically turned into Carl Speckler from Caddyshack. Since September he has trapped over 150 gophers with 10 traps. They have some drip tape irrigation and the gophers raise holy hell with it. Part of his morning routine is to check traps. I have several of the traps, but I have not started my gopher project yet. Victor Black Box is what we are using and they are about 8 bucks each. What my friend likes is the fact that you have confirmed kills. Poison milo with a tunnel machine works fairly well, but traps are the MOST effective way if you have time.


----------



## Hay Patch (Oct 3, 2010)

Will 400m Sounds like the most gratifying method to use. I'll try that one morning.


----------



## Hay Patch (Oct 3, 2010)

Hallshay Where can I get these traps?


----------



## Hay Patch (Oct 3, 2010)

Mike, Is there a nontoxic product that can be applied with the GA 300? We have it already. I am trying to stay organic and prefer not to use toxic products.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Hay Patch said:


> Mike, Is there a nontoxic product that can be applied with the GA 300? We have it already. I am trying to stay organic and prefer not to use toxic products.


I understand your concern but unfortunately I've never heard of a poison that was nontoxic. I don't think filling the thing with organic corn and overfeeding the little SOBs would work very well either. The Rodent Blaster is your best bet for Organic. Good Luck!


----------



## blueriver (Oct 19, 2009)

Hay Patch said:


> Mike, Is there a nontoxic product that can be applied with the GA 300? We have it already. I am trying to stay organic and prefer not to use toxic products.


Just a thought ... the gopher plow puts the toxic seed in a tunnel about 10" below the soil ... would that not keep the plants organic? I do know the little devils are bad around here and we gopher plow every spring ... don't think I'll ever eradicate them. $110 for a bucket last spring.


----------



## jdhayboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Yeah I hate those lil things!! My fields have gotten so bad and rough. I cringe at the site of those dirt mounds. This year was bad with the drought, you couldn't get a gopher machine in the ground if you tried. Gotta stay on top of them or they'll tear ur stuff up.
Speaking of the machines, im not very pleased with them as far as there ability to stay in the ground. Theres not enough weight. I put some old railroad iron to help mine. Next idea is to make some sort of box on and maybe put some tractor weights in it.
I cant believe they dont have something to add on to the machine.


----------



## haystax (Jul 24, 2010)

Trapping is about the only 100% effective method we have found. Burrow builders/baiters work as a desperation effort over winter but do almost as much damage to a stand as the gophers do.

We use the "cinch" style but I also saw some guillotine style that looked cool - Finally, the Better Gopher Trap


----------

